# elbow dysplasia and hip dysplasia in 10 month old pup



## 3030virginia (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi guys
I'm new and have two dogs.one three yr old pit mix and a 10 month old pit.my 10 month old sierra has had issues with her elbow since she was 6 months old.we met with a surgeon today and not only is her elbow an issue but he thinks her hip is an issue too.both elbow and hip on her right side.he will be taking xrays next week but is also concerned about her spine.her activity is great but when she lays down to rest it's hard for her to get up.she limps on her front leg and its began to pop recently.does anyone have experience with elbow/hip dysplasia? I'm so worried about her.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Would love I see a picture of your pup! I dont blame you must be scary. I don't have direct issues but my boy had degenerative arthritis and in have been getting laser treatments. The surgery to correct HD is expensive and laser treatments are more affordable and people have had some success in managing their dogs pain and not going broke. surgery is an option or could be pain management. Depending in the degree of the issue you want to mind people when they go to pat your dogs. You don't want then being too rough or causing your dog to react because they are in pain. All depends on the severity of this issue. Don't worry about getting second opinions. And don't be discouraged if the X-rays doesn't show anything but fingers crossed it does. You own your X-ray so you can get a copy from the vet to bring to the second opinion if you choose To get one. Please let me know how it goes. Hope for your pups (and your wallets sake) it's easily correctable.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not a vet, but with the elbow popping as you described, I'd be more inclined to think it's a luxating elbow (much like the problems they can have with their knees/patellas). As for the HD... I've had no experience, thankfully, so I'm no help there. 

I'm with Ames though, that you should seek a second opinion once you get the x-rays done. Don't just go spending a bunch of money on treatment based off what this one vet tells you. Heck, even get a 3rd opinion, if you feel it necessary. They shouldn't charge you to look at the x-rays, especially if you go with recent ones. 

Best of luck with this, and please keep us posted.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Try to keep a good weight on the dog and limit activity to low impact. It helps my dog to keep his nails short so he has good footing especially on wood floors. I've never had any luck with any joint surgery, but laser therapy woulda been beneficial. Champ had done better with building muscle and scar tissue around his joints.


----------



## 3030virginia (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you guys.I'm trying to upload pics but it's not working on my phone or ipad.any ideas


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a Boerboel with elbow problems, (L.P.C.)
He needs surgery so he get arthroscopic operation after that he goes very well, painfree and his moves getting better but the progress doesn't stop, it's going slower.
I'll give you a link so you can read the info about the different processes of E.D. 
also info over H.D. ED -English-


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

3030virginia said:


> Thank you guys.I'm trying to upload pics but it's not working on my phone or ipad.any ideas


Download the Photobucket app and copy and paste the image link code into your text box to post a picture.


----------



## 3030virginia (Feb 1, 2014)

Hopefully it shows.


----------



## 3030virginia (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol I'm figuring it out.not sure why it didn't come in the right angle


----------



## 3030virginia (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is another


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute pups! Love the swimwear.


----------

